# MSA/All dialects: (drinking) straw



## Andrew___

May I ask how we say the word for straw in the Egyptian dialect (ie. that one uses to drink from).

It begins with ش I am sure, but I keep forgetting it.

Thanks.


----------



## ZAZOO

Hello


Several words but I guess that in Egyptian the word is
Shalamonah
شلمونة

Cheers


----------



## Andrew___

Many thanks Zazoo for this.  Yes that is the word I was thinking of.

Andrew


----------



## ZAZOO

more than welcome


----------



## cherine

Sorry, it's not shalamona, it's shalimooh, taken from the French "chalumeau".


----------



## Josh_

There is also شفاطة shaffaaTa, the word I thought of when I read the initial post.

Out of curiosity, which word is more common in Egypt?


----------



## cherine

shaffaaTa used to be the only word until maybe 15 years ago, when shalimo started to be more commonly used. But some people still don't know it.

Here's a true story for those who love anecdotes:
A friend of mine was in ma3muura (some sort of big resort at the east of Alexandria, close to Muntaza) and he was standing in front of a shop with his friend, when a young man came with that gorgeous girl, walking so proudly as if she were Miss Universe. The young man bought two juices, and asked the seller for shalimoo (sometimes you have to ask for it), so the girl so modestly told her friend something like: not all in the same time like that, we can have it later  (she was thinking that "shalimo" was something to eat/drink).


----------



## Andrew___

That's a great anecdote 



cherine said:


> The young man asked the seller for shalimoo (sometimes you have to ask for it)



Yes I know you have to ask for it sometimes.  This was difficult before this thread, which has saved me from needing to use sign language


----------



## Layla_N

How about مصاصة -- isn't that also an Egyptian word for "straw"?


----------



## ayed

We call it : mazzaaz *مزاز*


----------



## cherine

Layla_N said:


> How about مصاصة -- isn't that also an Egyptian word for "straw"?


No, maSSaSa is what we call a lollipop.


----------



## licinio

على علمي تسمى المصاصة في سورية الأنبوب الصغير الذي يُشرب من خلاله المتة والمتطابق إلى( سترو)  بالإنجليزية في هذة الحال.​


----------



## elroy

We use مصاصة ("maSSaaSa") in Palestinian Arabic for both "straw" and "lollipop."  Another word for "straw," used mostly in the Galilee, is قشة ("ašše" [š = sh]).  Licino is probably right about Syrian.


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraq they use قصبة Qasaba, usually pronounced as in MSA although some may say guSba.


----------



## Haroon

How about :  ماصــة   ?


----------



## ayed

Haroon said:


> How about : ماصــة ?


  It works , Haroon.MaaSSah
Some people call it : Mizzizah , Mazzaazah *مزيزة ، مزازة*


----------



## jmt356

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread, with its scope extending to all Arabic varieties]
Straw (for drinking)
Suggestion: قَصَبَة مَصّ


----------



## Matat

I don't know about your suggestion, but شَفَّاطَة المشروبات is one term that works.  

Colloquially, some in the Levant use the word شَلَمَوْنَيْ 'shalamonay'. This is probably from the French word 'chalumeau'.


----------



## analeeh

_maSSaaSa_ is used in Jordan. Most of the Syrians I know say _shilimoon_ (which is probably a variation of _chalumeau_).


----------



## be.010

In Syria it's "shalamoone". I once tried alternatives like "sharraa2a" and "maSSaaSa" and the responses were like "shu?"


----------



## organdöner

Gulf Arabic (Kuwait, Bahrain) uses عود
So that's three meanings for this word - the instrument, the perfume and a straw.


----------



## elroy

Here's an attempt to summarize the responses given so far: 

شاليمو: Egypt
شفّاطة: Egypt, MSA 
مزّاز: Saudi Arabia
مصّاصة: Palestine, Jordan
قشّة: Palestine
قصبة: Iraq
ماصّة: Saudi Arabia
مزّيزة: Saudi Arabia
مزّازة: Saudi Arabia
شَلَمونة: Syria
عود: Kuwait, Bahrain 

Please feel free to provide corrections and/or add other variants and/or countries where the words above are also used!


----------



## barkoosh

Lebanese:
شالومو and its colloquial variants شالومونة-شاليمونة-شاليمون-شالومون-شاريمونة...
Also, قشّة


----------

